# Frightprops Guilty of Piracy?



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Last night Frightprops tried to pass the blame on another company called Frightideas for the talking skull they sell that Skull Shoppe claims they stole from him. Skull Shoppe claims he copyrighted the skull and blames Frightprops. Frightprops says Frightideas makes the skull not them and that they are not the same company but work together on each other's websites. That's funny, does that mean Doug Anderson was the one who stole my video and added his logo on top. Was he the employee of Frightprops that was dealt with appropriately? He also falsely claims he has did something or anything to remedy violating my copyright. He has done jack squat. By knowingly distributing a copyright duplication, does that not make it piracy? The skulls sell for $350-$846.97. They might not sell many but all they have to sell is 5 I believe and go over $1000 to make it piracy. That's a pretty serious charge is Skull Shoppe indeed copyrighted his skull on time. 

Oh and in other news I had to perform yet another DMCA copyright notice against Frightprops who ripped another one of my entertaining videos and uploaded it to a website called "Dropbox". That's 2 counts of copyright infringement. I suspect since he was offering to share my videos on Halloween Forum he violated my copyright more than twice. Fairuse is not a defense here because all he is trying to do is make his company look good(impossible based on the history unfolding)and make my company look bad. That's not how it works. He is sharing my content for commercial purposes. I make money off of my videos and he is denying me that income.

I do think that perhaps Frightprops and Frightideas should enter into a licensing agreement with Skull Shoppe and compensate him for past sales. 

http://www.frightprops.com/props/air-...

http://www.frightideas.com/talking-sk...

http://skullshoppe.com/museum-skulls.php


----------

